# String quilts



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Scrappy


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Very nice. love the butterflies


----------



## SherrySherry (Mar 1, 2014)

What is a string quilt?


----------



## Lal (Aug 18, 2013)

What beauties!!! Puts all your scraps to good use.


----------



## KnitWit 54 (Oct 28, 2012)

knitwit549 said:


> Very nice. love the butterflies


Me too!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

SherrySherry said:


> What is a string quilt?


Just strips of fabrics sewn to a foundation


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

knitwit549 said:


> Very nice. love the butterflies


Me too!!


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

Great quilts! You sure do get a lot accomplished.


----------



## docdot (Jul 11, 2013)

Beautiful, colorful and carefully made beauties.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very pretty. Must have taken you forever piecing all those scraps.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

mama879 said:


> Very pretty. Must have taken you forever piecing all those scraps.


It is all pieced on adding machine paper!


----------



## SherrySherry (Mar 1, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

It's lovely.. great use of color


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

They are lovely. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## jbweaver (May 5, 2011)

Very nice! A great way to use up all those scraps.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lovely &#128158;


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Fabulous!


----------



## dancesewquilt (Dec 6, 2011)

Beautiful. What a lot of work!


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

adding machine tape...great idea!!
Blessings


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

Wonderful! I love string piecing. We have a lady in one of my groups who uses old phone book pages for her foundation. Just trims the pages to size and off she goes. Lots of foundations in a book and free!


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Very nice. Did you make the butterflies with the sewing machine?


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Sue Fish said:


> It is all pieced on adding machine paper!


What is machine paper? Is that a layer that has to be removed after joining the fabric?


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

amortje said:


> Very nice. Did you make the butterflies with the sewing machine?


No I hand embroidered them


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

amortje said:


> Very nice. Did you make the butterflies with the sewing machine?


No I hand embroidered them


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

amortje said:


> What is machine paper? Is that a layer that has to be removed after joining the fabric?


Adding machine paper. I used 3" wide paper


----------



## MsKathy (May 25, 2013)

I would love to know more about the technique of sewing to the paper. Is this pieced by hand or machine? I have a closet full of little pieces of calico, etc., in all kind of colors. Have had a lot of pressure to get rid of them, but this would be wonderful for using them.


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

Very nice! Love string quilts.

Dot


----------



## shirleyoboe (Feb 21, 2012)

Can you explain how you do this?
I sew, but am not a "quilter"....your designs really appeal to me...would like to use up some fabric scraps! Thanks!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

shirleyoboe said:


> Can you explain how you do this?
> I sew, but am not a "quilter"....your designs really appeal to me...would like to use up some fabric scraps! Thanks!


Check my newest post..info there


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

very nice.


----------



## SherrySherry (Mar 1, 2014)

I am not a "real" quilter, but have dabbled at it. Do people usually piece on paper? Would anyone be willing to tell me a little more about that?


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

Here's another link to "crumb piecing".

http://quiltingisstillmypassion.blogspot.com/2007/07/mile-minute-blocks-photo-tutorial.html

Google: "mile-a-minute piecing"

Great fun!


----------



## Velsyl (Jan 20, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> Just strips of fabrics sewn to a foundation


You make it sound simple! Your quilt is beautiful.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

More beauties. Aloha... Bev


----------



## SherrySherry (Mar 1, 2014)

Thank you for providing the link. It looks like fun.


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

pjstitches said:


> Here's another link to "crumb piecing".
> 
> http://quiltingisstillmypassion.blogspot.com/2007/07/mile-minute-blocks-photo-tutorial.html
> 
> ...


Thank you for the link. This does look like fun.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

So pretty.


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

A very effective and economical way to use fabric scraps!


----------

